# Piranhas with freshwater stingray ?



## mkbasketball (Oct 8, 2007)

Is this possible ? Since stingrays are from the amazon too?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

so are thousands of other fish, its not happening unless you have giant tank i mean like 20,000 gallons i would say you have a shot then


----------



## mkbasketball (Oct 8, 2007)

will a piranha attack a stingray ?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

to be completely honest i once kept a rectic (stingray) with a small sanchezi and no it work out it worked for about 2 days before the first bite appeared the stingray didn't die from the bite just the stress they cant take stress for sh*t you stress it a little they can just stop eating for good and starve them selfs very hard animals to keep alive for long periods unless you are dedicated, not just a fish you throw in water and feed every once in a while


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mkster said:


> will a piranha attack a stingray ?


Rays have alot of soft n' juicy flesh free for the taking. Unless you have an extremely large and deep tank, I wouldn't go there.


----------



## mouthforcombat (Mar 12, 2008)

Nothing can be kept with Piranha, in a lot of cases, not even Piranha itself. People will make petty little cases about how one time, for a month, this fish or species lived with the Piranha, but in time... Maybe not days, weeks, or even months, the Piranha will kill it or be killed. Bottom line.


----------



## mkbasketball (Oct 8, 2007)

MouthForCombat said:


> Nothing can be kept with Piranha, in a lot of cases, not even Piranha itself. People will make petty little cases about how one time, for a month, this fish or species lived with the Piranha, but in time... Maybe not days, weeks, or even months, the Piranha will kill it or be killed. Bottom line.


I guess i just get a turtle lol


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

To mix with your fish?

Perhaps I am reading that wrong, but if that would be a bad mix as well.


----------



## mkbasketball (Oct 8, 2007)

Coldfire said:


> To mix with your fish?
> 
> Perhaps I am reading that wrong, but if that would be a bad mix as well.


haha yea i know i was just kidding but I just wanted to see if a stingray can live with piranhas but I guess not... Thanks again for the help everyone.


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

no chance the ray would be lunch for the piranha
i put a ray in with 3 reds and the next morning all that was left was its tail


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I wouldn't try it. If you want a cohab or community tank than piranhas arent the way to go, the closest thing you can get to community tank is a shoal of pygos and maybe a shoal of geryis or even possably spilos.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

anthonycaf said:


> no chance the ray would be lunch for the piranha
> i put a ray in with 3 reds and the next morning all that was left was its tail


a pretty *costly* mistake


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

a ray would be a very expensive feeder for a piranha


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Mkster said:


> Is this possible ? Since stingrays are from the amazon too?


dont compare the amazon to ur tank. Ur tank doesnt even have .00001% of the size that fish needs to escape from the piranha.

and as a result, the sting ray would be put to waste.

Thats like someone saying, since U might live in the same block/neighborhood with a sick pervert, and u two dont have problems, he doesnt touch u, u go on ur marry way....doesnt mean the situation would be the same if someone was to put U and that guy in a room.

Get where im gettn at?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Only way to attempt this would be if you had your own display exhibit, not an aquarium.


----------

